# GPU Load 100%



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

Hello all!

I have a problem with my new notebook. It has an Mobile Intel Hd Graphic card and a Amd Radeon HD 6630M on the motherboard. I don't know much about graphic cards - but:

When I'm starting GPU-Z it shows that the Amd card has GPU Load 100%.
Is this normal? I also tried to use the Amd System Monitor, it shows 99%.
Is it possible, that GPU-Z (and Amd System Monitor) can't work with this swichable graphic cards, or do I have a problem with my notebook?

Thanks for your answers and sorry, for my bad english.... 
Greetings Lawinia


----------



## Black Panther (May 17, 2011)

Hello and welcome to TPU 

Can you please fill up your system specs and tick the box to have them show up on the forum? It will make it easier for us to troubleshoot your problem that way.


----------



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

Hello Black Panther!

I filled out the things I now.

It seems, like GPU-Z is working fine. If I deactivate the AMD, it goes down on 0%. But the grapic gets worse - and the devicemanager and afer a reboot I get an error with the intel card.

Greetings Lawinia

Edit: I forgot to tick the box - now you should see it.


----------



## Black Panther (May 17, 2011)

Edit: LOL ok...


----------



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

I edited my last post - I forgot to tick the box - but now it is done  sorry.


----------



## Black Panther (May 17, 2011)

Does Dell allow you to go into the bios and deactivate the integrated intel graphics?


----------



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

I couldn't find something in the Bios - so I think no.


----------



## Black Panther (May 17, 2011)

Lawinia said:


> If I deactivate the AMD, it goes down on 0%. But the grapic gets worse - and the devicemanager and afer a reboot I get an error with the intel card.





Lawinia said:


> I couldn't find something in the Bios - so I think no.



Can you take a screenshot of where you are deactivating the AMD card?


----------



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

But it isn't normal, that a grapic card has permanently such a high Load, is it? At the moment I'm not doing something special - only using a browser for surfing, the device manager and gpu-z.
So theres nothing to do for the grapic card. Or I am wrong? 

Thanks and good night
Greeting Lawinia


----------



## Lawinia (May 17, 2011)

Here are the screenshots:
Before I deactivated the Amd: amdaktiv.jpg
and after deactivating and rebooting: amddeactive.jpg
(I don't now if there is a better way of inserting pictures!?)
Here is the screenshot of GPU-Z: the GPU Load goes down, when I deactivate the Amd and goes again up, after activating it: GPUZ.gif

I hope this are the right pictures.

Is it a problem for the grapic card, that it runs so high?
In the notebook, are one 4GB Ram, but it is dualchannel - this souldn't cause such problems, or?

Greetings Lawinia


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2011)

I think it is a driver problem related to the AMD card.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 18, 2011)

@Lawinia

Which ATI Catalyst Drivers do you currently have installed? Chevalr1c is correct, some recent catalyst drivers have caused issues with some systems whereby the GPU will run at 99% - 100% load.


----------



## Lawinia (May 18, 2011)

I have installed the drivers which I got from dell.
AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 6630, Date 19.04.2011, version: 8.811.1.5000, A04 

The Laptop arrived last Tuesday and after installing System Monitor it shows 0% most of the time. Then I did Windows updates and uninstalled for me useless software. And suddenly this 99%-100% happens. So I reinstalled the hole system, but the problem is still ths same.
Now I'm becoming desperate - am I too stupid to reinstall that system???  
The people from dell couldn't help me, too.
First they swiched the motherboard - without success, now they are talking about that there is a ram problem or  I did something wrong.
But it isn't my first system wich I reinstalled....

Thanks for all your answers
Sad greetings Lawinia


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2011)

can anyone else with a hd 6630M check their gpu usage in gpuz? it could be a bug


----------



## Lawinia (May 18, 2011)

@ W1zzard: Do you think, it is a bug of GPU-Z or a bug of the AMD driver?
But if it is a bug of GPU-Z why shows Amd System Monitor almost the same 99%?
I'm confused....


----------



## W1zzard (May 18, 2011)

Lawinia said:


> But if it is a bug of GPU-Z why shows Amd System Monitor almost the same 99%?



ah, i missed that in the discussion above.

then it's either a driver bug, hardware bug or really 100% load (does temperature/noise/power draw reflect 100% load?)

for example when you start the notebook from "cold" and launch gpuz immediately, then temperature monitoring should show temps going up for a few minutes until it stabilizes at a maximum value


----------



## Lawinia (May 18, 2011)

I think I wrote it in the first post .

In the morning, when I started the notebook, the temperature was 39 degree. After short running it goes up to 53 degrees and is now between 51 and 55 degree. Is this too much?

Now I installed all drivers I found on dells homepage - nothing changes. In about 50 Minutes someone from Dell comes again to try a new Ram. 
And I try to call Amd, perhaps they know something about this problem (because this 99% problem is already known).

When I get new informations I post them.

Thanks a lot!
Greetings Lawinia


----------



## Lawinia (May 18, 2011)

Hello all!

No one can help me - I think Amd dynamic swichable graphics is tooo new for me (I didn't know bevor I bought the notebook: it came out in April 2011 - one month ago!!!).
I'll send it back to dell  and look, if I can find  another one.

The call with Amd wasn't very helpful, they said, it must be a driver problem. I should reinstall them... I did a few times.

Dell tried a new Ram, no changes. We also tried both Rams, no changes.
The Dell employees couldn't tell me, if it is a Muxless or a muxed technologie. The only thing they said, is that they make it different to amd - but how? They don't know. 

I don't know what the probleme is. I thing the technologie needs more time - but not more my time.

Thank you all for your help! 
Now the searching starts again 

Very sad greetings
Lawinia


----------



## Peter1986C (May 18, 2011)

Just start a new thread about you seeking advice for a different laptop once you returned the problematic one.
We will help you look for one.


----------

